# Funny Canadian Photos



## Shelley (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes I am poking fun at my own country, lol.






New Canada Map













Beer Bottle Christmas Tree






Canadian Navy






Canadian Stop Sign






Canadian PDA










Canadian Wedding


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 28, 2007)

lol those are cute. I like the stop sign.


----------



## Mina (May 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## LilDee (May 9, 2007)

haha love the stopsign


----------

